# Mr. Hardwicks' - The Confectionary Range



## method1 (26/1/16)

Hardwicks' is delighted to announce our latest range of delicious, nuanced juices for the finest vape experience.

A french almond cookie (macaroon) base, with delectable fruit fillings & sprinkled with icing sugar, these are delicate and complex flavours that invite you to savour and explore. Each flavour will be available separately as well as in a bundled confection pack once each flavour is available.

Made in collaboration with ENYAWREKLAW of diyordievaping.com, we're sure you're going to love these flavours.

We are aiming for a February release along with some of the other long-promised juices, many times it's seemed close but small details have kept us from releasing anything but the best - we know it's been a tease, but it'll be worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

Damnit dude. I'm sick of these teasers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/16)

Woah... nice Senhor Hardwicks 

Looking forward to these.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (26/1/16)

Ooooooo....I'm def gonna taste some of these when I see you this week!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 44168
> 
> 
> Hardwicks' is delighted to announce our latest range of delicious, nuanced juices for the finest vape experience.
> ...


Ooh that sounds yummy


----------



## Wyvern (27/1/16)

And there I am screwed again! Hopefully I will be able to vape these after 7pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/1/16)

Can't wait for the coconut one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/2/16)

What do we want? All of them.
When do we want? Now!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (6/2/16)

I can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/2/16)

oeee

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/2/16)

I tried twisp's take on macaroon. Mildly impressed but to Pink . lolol. Looking forward to this

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/2/16)

With any luck, first one will be out next week - just pending delivery of labels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/2/16)

Some proof that I'm not just teasing this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

method1 said:


> Some proof that I'm not just teasing this time
> 
> View attachment 45126


That's great!!
Bad thing is, I spent the night having to cuddle and tell Debbie that no one would take her place, then this morning me eyes wandered straight on theese girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## soofee (8/2/16)

@method1 just looking at the labels got me all excited...but like @Nightwalker said one has to tell Debbie its going to be alright

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (8/2/16)

Shut up and take my money!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern (8/2/16)

@method1 I am just curious about the ration of the almond in this vape. As much as I want to try it I am worried that the nut in it will have a negative side effect, since all nutty vapes has made me ill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/16)

I love the Smackaroon label


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

Smackaroon is live!

http://hardwicks.co.za/collections/frontpage/products/smackaroon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

